# Hello all ,( italy )?



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

Hello All ,  

We are about to leave on our next trip , All the way to Italy Rome and all around , But would like to ask a question of you who have already done so , We as always take the dog , teddy the name and Yorkshire terrier he is . 
I have an aunt who lives in Switzerland although she is a Brit - she has been living over their for about thirty or maybe forty plus . and has a family all grown up now , and we get to visit in our motorhome . Great , Well the question is over the dog teddy , My aunt has just emailed me to say that while in Italy anywhere in Italy , the dog must wear a muzzle , please can you tell me your thoughts on this if you may have experience on this issue , it would be great to have more thoughts about this , As the wife is concerned about teddy wearing a muzzle all the time ,  
So can I ask you what is your experience on this . 
p.s. landing in Dunkirk are you allowed to stay on the dock for a while when landing . is an aire close by , and any good cheap or cheapest filling stations for fuel , diesel .usually we land at Calais and get fuel their by the supermarket .

So thank you kindly , And hope to read some helpful information . 


denton.


----------



## LyndaT (May 14, 2013)

Hi
This should clarify the question for you, it seems that small dogs like yorkies are ok though,

http://rome.angloinfo.com/information/family/pets/regulated-animals/

Enjoy your trip 

Lynda x


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

That is not correct, I have just come back from Italy and the only occasion I know of where a dog like you describe must be muzzled is on public transport, that is if it is allowed on it in the first place. Even so this does not seem to be rigidly enforced. My only experience was on the Lake Garda ferries. Just carry a muzzle with you in case you are asked to use it.

The only time I used mine for my terrier was at the vets for the passport check on the return home!
peedee


----------



## busterbarron (Jan 1, 2012)

Went all around Italy last year and early this year with our dog a Jack Russell, even on the ferries and no muzzle, in fact all over Europe and no muzzle. Never pay much attention to rumours anyway. Have a great trip, we are back there this year.Again.


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

The law in Italy says the dog must be muzzled on public transport. This was enforced in Venice on the Valpetta, but only once. Its basically up to the driver whether they enforce the law or not. But if you have a muzzle with you then its no bother. We had to make one up out of his lead to get on the boat  
Sounds like your Aunt has been in Switzerland too long :roll:


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Dunkirk
When you drive off the ferry at the first roundabout follow it all the way round as though you are going back on the ferry.take the exit road just before the turning you came onto the round about and drive towards the terminal building ,after 200 yards take the right hand lane this will take you into a large car park.you can stay free upto 16 days.well lit and guarded but no services for motorhomes.you should see other campers and caravans parked in there as you are leaving the ferry.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

LyndaT said:


> Hi
> This should clarify the question for you, it seems that small dogs like yorkies are ok though,
> 
> http://rome.angloinfo.com/information/family/pets/regulated-animals/
> ...


I liked the line in the Anglo ifo link " People under 18 or anyone with a criminal record may not own a dangerous breed." I think we should have that law here and add "...or anyone with half a brain". :wink:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

As above, carry a muzzle for use on public transport if requested
And you will be fine

We enjoyed Venice and Rome If you can see Assissi there is an ASCI site nearby with a shuttle bus running half hourly Italy and the Italians ........great 
Aldra


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*Thank You /*

Thank you all , 

Great news all around for us then, Especially teddy the dog , And the wife ,

But all the answers are just what I was looking for , Dunkirk car park , Nice one . 
does anyone use a filling station to top up near or at port , For diesel ,ect, 
But many, many, thanks to you all for directions and the much needed info , 
Have Fun on Your next Trip .

denton,


----------

